# VK - New Arrivals



## Gizmo (15/3/16)

Geekvape 521 Master Kit
Geekvape Weaver Wire
Geekvape Clapton + Dual Battery Case + Clapton Coil COMBO
Wotofo Ice Cube RDA
Wotofo Twisted Tripple Box Mod ( Mech )
Wotofo Resin Stone Drips

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Nice! I love checking out new arrivals at Vape King! So would @Gizmo suggest a Resin Stone Drip tip, on top of an Ice Cube RDA, coils built with Weaver Wire (using the Geekvape 521 master kit), on top of a Twisted Triple Box Mod?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Nice! I love checking out new arrivals at Vape King! So would @Gizmo suggest a Resin Stone Drip tip, on top of an Ice Cube RDA, coils built with Weaver Wire (using the Geekvape 521 master kit), on top of a Twisted Triple Box Mod?



Sounds like right idea right there. Except the Resin stone drip tip isn't designed for clouds  I would keep the wide bore on that..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Gizmo said:


> Sounds like right idea right there. Except the Resin stone drip tip isn't designed for clouds  I would keep the wide bore on that..


What a gentleman! Not even selling up on me


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/3/16)

Gizmo said:


> Geekvape 521 Master Kit
> Geekvape Weaver Wire
> Geekvape Clapton + Dual Battery Case + Clapton Coil COMBO
> Wotofo Ice Cube RDA
> ...


On the website yet ?


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/3/16)

WTF...Triple parallel mech mod..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> On the website yet ?



If I post it here its always on the website 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (15/3/16)

@Gizmo , why don't you have a link to your site in your signature too? Everytime I see a thread like this, then I have to go and open your site separately where I could've just clicked on a link. Please put a link in your sig....please sir

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mark121m (6/6/17)

Is there still the wotofo tripple twisted mech box mod. On the market

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

